# Trip to Mexico 2008



## TheReal7 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am back from our, much needed, 2 week vacation in Mexico. 

Many MANY highlights from the trip. Some of which were:
Climbing to the top of the 2 bell towers on this huge Catholic Church and getting a beautiful view of the volcano.
Catching the lunar eclipse.
Seeing the crocodiles getting fed.
Getting lots on our trip back from the volcano.
many many others too. 

I took well over 1500 pics but narrowed it down to about a 150 or so. 
I will probably keep adding some more to my gallery here:
*MEXICO 2008 GALLERY*
or
*SLIDE SHOW*

Feel free to comment here and Flickr. 

If you comment on a pic here, please post the pic here so others know which pic you are commenting on. 

Looking forward to all your feedback.


Here are a few of my favs:





















Here are the thumbnails:


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 4, 2008)

looks like it was a fuckin blast man


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hell ya. Wish I was still there. We are definitely going again next year.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, many great shots! Makes me want to fly down there and forget about the snow...


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 4, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Wow, many great shots! Makes me want to fly down there and forget about the snow...



That is why we went...and well there was family and friends there too. Total of 8 of us. Can't wait to go again next year.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to go somewheres, but I have no one to go on vacation with, and going to Mexico/Cuba/Dominican/whatever would be kind of lame solo. That's a trip you want to take a female on so you can have copious amounts of vacation sex.


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want to go somewheres, but I have no one to go on vacation with, and going to Mexico/Cuba/Dominican/whatever would be kind of lame solo. That's a trip you want to take a female on so you can have copious amounts of vacation sex.



What?! Are you telling us the infamous JJ can't *grab* one while you're down there?



Awesome pics of the surfer by the way Real7!


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow... looks like you captured what was a really great trip. Kudos!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoa, I forgot about this guy. He takes the best pictures, man.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.

Yup... we had a blast. The best part of not going all inclusive is you get to see a lot of Mexico and how the locals live. I was surprised an how much garbage is everywhere.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 5, 2008)

i heard if you drink the water, you gain steve vai's super powers for a day


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 6, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i heard if you drink the water, you gain steve vai's super powers for a day



If Steve Vai's super powers include explosive diarrhea, then yeah, I could see that.


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If Steve Vai's super powers include explosive diarrhea, then yeah, I could see that.



Ahahahaha!


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2008)

TheReal7 said:


> I was surprised an how much garbage is everywhere.



If you wanted to go see garbage everywhere, you could've saved a few bucks and gone to New Jersey.  j/k

Isn't the dump in Mexico City the biggest in the world? I dunno if it still is or not, but I remember seeing that at one point. Mexico seems to be an interesting place though, by all accounts.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

^ I believe so. It even has something like hundreds or thousands of people who live in it permanently, I think.


----------

